
Commitments to Improving Our Options Offering - bredren
https://blog.robinhood.com/news/2020/6/19/commitments-to-improving-our-options-offering
======
bredren
:| Appears to be follow-up on previous reporting of the customer's note.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23568200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23568200)

